# toys?



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a six inch stool in the goats pen, but i think they are bored...the only excitemnt they find is getting stuck...lol....any ideas? onder:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Cinderblocks(with the holes on the side). Little Tykes play gyms. Wooden Spools. You can make almost anything a toy, as long as its safe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They love spools and big tree trunks. We're putting in a new building and have lots of dirt left from digging holes..i'm thinking of making a goat mountain with a wooden ramp and big rocks and stumps. Have you looked at www.doubledurangofarm.com They have all kinds of neat toys they made...might give you a good idea.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I have 2 spools and a staircase made out of cinder blocks


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an old dog house with a plastic slide that the kids love jumping on. I put a wooden spool in too and even moms like to climb on it . I put a piece of wood as a ramp going up and they hop between dog house and spool


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

KW- I love Double Durango 
They had their place for sale at one time and all I could think of was that I wanted to live there so *I* could play on her goat toys! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I saw that....they have sucha neat set up!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

After the 'Goatalympics' last weekend, I set up a small 'obstacle course'.. which was just putting a plank between my 2 dog crates, putting a plank on a piece of 6" pvc pipe as a teater=totter, and getting a hoola=hoop for them to walk thru... They will do ALL of the above for raisins!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: To cute!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks guys! they will never be bored again!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome. :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The Little Tykes houses and slides can be picked up for cheap at garage sales and are durable and safe.


----------

